# revdep-rebuild errore

## Cristian75

Salve gente sto provando disperatamente di far funzionare gli ati-drivers sul mio portatile 

quando mi è venuta l'idea di provare con un revdep-rebuild O_o non lo avessi mai fatto  :Smile: 

mi vuole ricompilare 5 pachetti tra cui openoffice

che pero non finisce di compilare

posto un pezzetto di errore

```
ERROR: Error 11 occurred while making /var/tmp/portage/openoffice-2.0.2-r1/work/ooo-build-2.0.2.9/build/OOO_2_0_2/boost

make: *** [stamp/build] Error 1

!!! ERROR: app-office/openoffice-2.0.2-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  openoffice-2.0.2-r1.ebuild, line 229:   Called die

!!! Build failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

revdep-rebuild failed to emerge all packages

you have the following choices:

- if emerge failed during the build, fix the problems and re-run revdep-rebuild

    or

- use -X or --package-names as first argument (trys to rebuild package, not exact

  ebuild)

    or

- set ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~<your platform>" and/or /etc/portage/package.unmask

  (and remove /root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order to be evaluated again)

    or

- modify the above emerge command and run it manually

    or

- compile or unmerge unsatisfied packages manually, remove temporary files and

  try again (you can edit package/ebuild list first)

To remove temporary files, please run:

rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

```

alche io ho provato a dare 

```
localhost cristian # rm /root/.revdep-rebuild*.?_*

localhost cristian # revdep-rebuild  --package-names

```

ora sta compilando vi faro sapere...

----------

## darkmanPPT

non riesci a farci visualizzare qualche riga sopra?

guarda le righe sopra, per caso non trova dei files?

inoltre, che librerie *broken* ti ha trovato revdep-rebuild?

----------

## Cristian75

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

> non riesci a farci visualizzare qualche riga sopra?
> 
> guarda le righe sopra, per caso non trova dei files?
> 
> inoltre, che librerie *broken* ti ha trovato revdep-rebuild?

 

```
revdep-rebuild --package-names

Configuring search environment for revdep-rebuild

Checking reverse dependencies...

Packages containing binaries and libraries broken by a package update

will be emerged.

Collecting system binaries and libraries... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.1_files)

Collecting complete LD_LIBRARY_PATH... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.2_ldpath)

Checking dynamic linking consistency...

  broken /usr/bin/lefty (requires  libXaw.so.8)

  broken /usr/bin/timidity (requires  libXaw.so.8)

  broken /usr/bin/xglyph (requires  libXaw.so.8)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/pluginapp.bin (requires  libXaw.so.8)

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.3_rebuild)

Assigning files to packages...

  /usr/bin/lefty -> media-gfx/graphviz

  /usr/bin/timidity -> media-sound/timidity++

  /usr/bin/xglyph -> media-libs/t1lib

  /usr/lib/openoffice/program/pluginapp.bin -> app-office/openoffice

 done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_packages_raw, /root/.revdep-rebuild.4_package_owners)

Cleaning list of packages to rebuild... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_packages)

Assigning packages to ebuilds... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.4_ebuilds)

Evaluating package order... done.

  (/root/.revdep-rebuild.5_order)

All prepared. Starting rebuild...

emerge --oneshot  =app-office/openoffice-2.0.2-r1 =media-gfx/graphviz-1.16-r1 =media-libs/t1lib-5.0.2 =media-sound/timidity++-2.13.2

..........

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 4) app-office/openoffice-2.0.2-r1 to /

>>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)

>>> checking auxfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking miscfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking OOO_2_0_2-core.tar.bz2 ;-)

>>> checking OOO_2_0_2-system.tar.bz2 ;-)

>>> checking OOO_2_0_2-lang.tar.bz2 ;-)

>>> checking ooo-build-2.0.2.9.tar.gz ;-)

>>> checking libwpd-0.8.3.tar.gz ;-)

>>> checking extras-2.tar.bz2 ;-)

>>> checking hunspell_UNO_1.1.tar.gz ;-)

>>> checking xt-20051206-src-only.zip ;-)

 *

 *  It is important to note that OpenOffice.org is a very fragile

 *  build when it comes to CFLAGS.  A number of flags have already

 *  been filtered out.  If you experience difficulty merging this

 *  package and use agressive CFLAGS, lower the CFLAGS and try to

 *  merge again. Also note that building OOo takes a lot of time and

 *  hardware ressources: 4-6 GB free diskspace and 256 MB RAM are

 *  the minimum requirements. If you have less, use openoffice-bin

 *  instead.

 *

 * Checking for at least 256MBytes RAM ...                                [ ok ]

 * Checking for at least 5120MBytes disk space at ${PORTAGE_TMPDIR} ...   [ ok ]

 * Sorry, but openoffice does not support the LINGUAs:

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking ooo-build-2.0.2.9.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/openoffice-2.0.2-r1/work

 * Applying gentoo-2.0.2.diff ...                                         [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/openoffice-2.0.2-r1/work/ooo-build-2.0.2.9 ...

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c

checking whether build environment is sane... yes

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking how to create a ustar tar archive... gnutar

checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config

checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes

checking for FOO_COMMON... yes

checking for FOO_OPTIONAL... yes

found OOO_2_0_2, using /var/tmp/portage/openoffice-2.0.2-r1/work/ooo-build-2.0.2.9/patches/src680/apply

checking for directory where to download sources ... /var/tmp/portage/openoffice-2.0.2-r1/distdir

checking for distribution name... Gentoo

checking for vendor name... Gentoo

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for gcc... gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... a.out

checking whether the C compiler works... yes

checking whether we are cross compiling... no

checking for suffix of executables...

```

puo bastare ?

----------

## darkmanPPT

libXaw.so.8

era questo che pensavo di trovare...

ah... mi pareva ci fosse qualcun altro che sul topic Xorg-7.0 Stabile su x86!! avesse avuto lo stesso tuo problema.

gaurada a pg 3, l'utente si chiama TIZIO.

hai provato a re-emerge gli altri pacchetti?

funzionano quellli?

ti dico.. io ho avuto qualche problema con revdep perche mi reemergeva mesa. il problema era che non trovava alcuni files.h

in poche parole io ho dato un bel emerge -e world. mi ha ricompilato il gcc e le sue librerie e nn ho avuto + problemi (beh... si è piantato quando è arrivato a xorg-server, ma poi ho sistemato).

il fatto è che nn capisco dove dia errore. ho letto la prima cosa postata da te, ma nn riesci a fare visualizzare tipo 4-5 righe sopra prima che dia errore?

----------

## Cristian75

Ecco questo dovrebbe bastare fammi sapere  :Smile: 

```
deliver -- version: 1.98

LINK: build.lst -> /var/tmp/portage/openoffice-2.0.2-r1/work/ooo-build-2.0.2.9/build/OOO_2_0_2/solver/680/unxlngi6.pro/inc/MathMLDTD/build.lst

Use of uninitialized value in string eq at /var/tmp/portage/openoffice-2.0.2-r1/work/ooo-build-2.0.2.9/build/OOO_2_0_2/solenv/bin/deliver.pl line 788.

LINK: ../math.dtd -> /var/tmp/portage/openoffice-2.0.2-r1/work/ooo-build-2.0.2.9/build/OOO_2_0_2/solver/680/unxlngi6.pro/bin/math.dtd

Use of uninitialized value in string eq at /var/tmp/portage/openoffice-2.0.2-r1/work/ooo-build-2.0.2.9/build/OOO_2_0_2/solenv/bin/deliver.pl line 788.

LINK: ../w3c_ipr_software_notice.html -> /var/tmp/portage/openoffice-2.0.2-r1/work/ooo-build-2.0.2.9/build/OOO_2_0_2/solver/680/unxlngi6.pro/bin/w3c_ipr_software_notice.html

Use of uninitialized value in string eq at /var/tmp/portage/openoffice-2.0.2-r1/work/ooo-build-2.0.2.9/build/OOO_2_0_2/solenv/bin/deliver.pl line 788.

LOG: writing /var/tmp/portage/openoffice-2.0.2-r1/work/ooo-build-2.0.2.9/build/OOO_2_0_2/solver/680/unxlngi6.pro/inc/MathMLDTD/deliver.log

Statistics:

Files copied: 3

Files unchanged/not matching: 0

=============

Building project boost

=============

/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-2.0.2-r1/work/ooo-build-2.0.2.9/build/OOO_2_0_2/boost

ERROR: Error 11 occurred while making /var/tmp/portage/openoffice-2.0.2-r1/work/ooo-build-2.0.2.9/build/OOO_2_0_2/boost

make: *** [stamp/build] Error 1

!!! ERROR: app-office/openoffice-2.0.2-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  openoffice-2.0.2-r1.ebuild, line 229:   Called die
```

----------

## darkmanPPT

guarda, io nn son un genio e probabilmente ti dirò cose ovvissssime.  :Embarassed: 

/var/tmp/portage/openoffice-2.0.2-r1/work/ooo-build-2.0.2.9/build/OOO_2_0_2/boost  esiste?

magari ti mancano delle parti del pacchetto openoffice epotresti vedere con "equery belogs $nomefile" se fa parte di qualche pacchetto...

ma in effetti trovandosi in tmp è difficile.... che possa essere di un altro pacchetto se non di openoffice

magari potresti cancellare la directory temporanea di compilazione di openoffice e vedere che cambia.

cmq ti consiglio di cambiare nome al topic, magari + che problemi con revdep-rebuild un bel "problemi compilazione openoffice"

magari sarebbe visto da + gente.

(perchè alla fine è openoffice che da problemi)

chissà che magari tizio nn ci spieghi come ha fatto.... sempre che sia riuscito a risolvere il problema.

che ne so... magari il pacchetto che hai scaricato è scazzato e quindi potresti provare a riscaricarlo... se hai una adsl nn dovresti metterci + di tanto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cristian75

Mi sa che rinuncio a ricompilare OO sono niubbo ho paura di fare casini magari poi non serve a nulla 

boh non capisco openoffice è gia compilato è funzionante per quale motivo lo vuole ricompilare

cmq grazie dell aiuto

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Cristian75 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> cmq grazie dell aiuto

 

beh... nn ho fatto nulla. mi spiace di nn essere riuscito ad aiutarti   :Sad: 

speriam che fglrx ti vada!!

----------

## Danilo

Open office e' necessario che sia in formato sorgente?

Io ho sempre usato app-office/openoffice-bin ed e' sempre andato bene.

----------

## tizio

ho avuto lo stesso problema dopo aver messo xorg-x11 7

stessa libreria mancante e stesso errore di openoffice durante l'emerge

ora lo sto emergendo a mano... non tramite revdep-rebuild e sembra vada..

ti faro' poi sapere se revdep me lo segnala ancora

ciao ciao

----------

## Cristian75

 *Danilo wrote:*   

> Open office e' necessario che sia in formato sorgente?
> 
> Io ho sempre usato app-office/openoffice-bin ed e' sempre andato bene.

 

Ciao scusa ma non capisco che intendi ?

----------

## u238

intende che ha installato la versione precompilata di openoffice.. come ho fatto io. uso poco openoffice, quindi tutte quelle ore di compilazione meglio risparmiarsele  :Wink: 

----------

## Danilo

A casa lo uso poco, in ufficio abbastanza ma in entrambi i casi ci sono precompilati.

Non ho mai messo i sorgenti e so che richiede dai 3 ai 5 GB di file temporanei.

Non so se vi sono features in piu' sui sorgenti.

```
danilo@tux ~ $ eix openoffice

* app-office/openoffice

     Available versions:  -2.0.1-r1 -2.0.2-r1 -2.0.2-r2

     Installed:           none

     Homepage:            http://go-oo.org

     Description:         OpenOffice.org, a full office productivity suite.

* app-office/openoffice-bin

     Available versions:  2.0.2 ~2.0.3

     Installed:           2.0.2

     Homepage:            http://www.openoffice.org/

     Description:         OpenOffice productivity suite

Found 2 matches

```

Prova a disinstallare openoffice a sorgenti ed ad installare i binari e vedi come ti ci trovi.

Al massimo perdi una mezz'ora che recuperi ad ogni aggiornamento.

OpenOffice e' come un gestionale  non consuma molti cicli di clock: le prestazioni non si impennano se lo compili ottimizzato.

----------

## Cristian75

k roger ricevuto provero anche questa  :Smile: 

----------

## tizio

son passato anche io da openoffice a openoffice-bin... 

effettivamente ce sta molto meno sbattimento!!

comunque revdep-rebuild continua a segnalarmelo...

anche dopo che lo ri-emerge il problema rimane..

```

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/python-core-2.3.4/lib/lib-dynload/_bsddb.so (requires  libdb-3.1.so)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/python-core-2.3.4/lib/lib-dynload/dbm.so (requires  libgdbm.so.2)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/python-core-2.3.4/lib/lib-dynload/gdbm.so (requires  libgdbm.so.2)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/python-core-2.3.4/lib/lib-dynload/mpz.so (requires  libgmp.so.3)

  broken /usr/lib/openoffice/program/python-core-2.3.4/lib/lib-dynload/_ssl.so (requires  libcrypto.so.0.9.6 libssl.so.0.9.6)

```

----------

## Onip

quello è un bug noto di revdep, lo fa anche con altri -bin. Qui da me, ad esempio, segnala sempre anche azureus-bin. Cercando nel forum si trova anche un qualche workaround per risolvere la cosa

----------

## Cristian75

io con il portatile ho risolto dando un:

```
emerge -C openoffice
```

poi un bel 

```
emerge openoffice-bin

```

dopo aver emerso il tutto con 

```
revdep-rebuild  --package-names
```

mentre per il desktop non ho ancora finito di smanettare ho un problema che esporrò su un nuovo tread...

----------

